# Using crushed coral whats the best buffer to use with it



## toubabokoomi (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey im using some florida crushed coral in a new 72 bow i set up im holding about 7.8 now i tried a different buffer and this thing will not keep the ph up..any suggestions on which to go with? gonna post some pics when im done!!!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I use Seachem Malawi/Victoria buffer occasionally, usually after very large water changes. The tank has an aragonite substrate which usually does the job pretty well on it's own.
Are you planning on Tanganyikans?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Sodium bicarbonate (baking soda) will buffer water cheaply and easily. Get a KH test kit and check your KH of both tap and tank. Generally sodium bicarbonate will raise the pH to about 8.2, but more importantly it'll stabilize it. See Practical Water Chemistry in the forum library for more info. The commercial mixes will work, but there's nothing in there that'll do more for you than the baking soda and it can get expensive.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

How high do you want it to go?

Consistency is at least as important as the actual pH reading. If your water can consistently hold 7.8 it might well be enough. Using buffer could conceivably cause shifts in pH, which even if closer to the 'ideal' range for fish, could subsequently cause stress.

Knowing what your goals are and the tank specifics can help answer the question much better.


----------



## bearwithfish (Dec 20, 2010)

those all will work but to toss out my 2 cents..... i just set up and use crushed coral with arragonite and it took my PH from7.3 to 8.4 and is holding constant over the last 4 weeks... after all the reading here and other places i have found that this combination will most likely be the most consistent with out further work or investment....


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

bearwithfish said:


> those all will work but to toss out my 2 cents..... i just set up and use crushed coral with arragonite and it took my PH from7.3 to 8.4 and is holding constant over the last 4 weeks... after all the reading here and other places i have found that this combination will most likely be the most consistent with out further work or investment....


I've always wondered about the crushed coral long term though. Does it continue to dissolve if it gets coated with organics, as media sometimes does? Another common question is how much to use? Is there a rule per gallon? If this stuff works long term, I'd be tempted to work in into my sumps somehow, as it would certainly be the easiest solution. Not sure how it'd compare cost wise, as a tablespoon or so of baking soda per week works for most tanks, so there's little cost involved. I go through about a cup per week for about 800 gallons that I buffer. Anyone use crushed coral long term?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I've kept crushed coral in my filters and sumps since I started with African cichlids. ~15 years or so. For at least the last 10, the same coral has been in my various filters on what has evolved into my 180. Originally it was kept in pantyhose in a softball sized lumps in fluvals, and is now in similar bags in the sump of the 180. No discernable differences in buffering that I have noticed during that time. I do occasionally rinse it, as if it were ceramic media, FWIW.


----------



## djoverdose (Jan 7, 2011)

prov,

Sir i also use crushed corals in my 4ftx1.5x1.5 tank. i housed them in my 35 gal sump.

as to how many it really depends on your tap water.

i suggest you buy a KH and a pH test kit.

first measure the KH and pH of your tap. next measure the KH and pH of your tank. from there you can have a base mark of how many crush corals will you need to be able to achieve your desired pH.

say for example your current pH in your tank is 7.2 and then you bought 2 kg of crush corals, after 24hrs it becomes 7.6. the following day its still the same. now you know that if you add another 2kg of crush corals after 24hrs you will have atleast a pH of 7.8.

actually its because by adding crush corals in your tank it increases your KH(buffer) thus if you have a high KH your pH will follow.

currently i have i guess atleast 7KG of crush corals in my sump plust my fine beach sand substrate. my pH is @ 8.6 ever since. cant remember my KH but if im not mistaken its in the 20ppm mark.

i stay away with baking soda because every time you make a water change you need to add some again.

it is more easier to increase the pH rather than lowering it.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks, djoverdose, for the response. I use sodium bicarb now as I hold my change water, so it's easy, but the crushed coral in the sump thought is giving me ideas. I have a place that I could put a filter bag of it where all the water would have to trickle through it. And I could easily remove and rinse, if needed. I have four identical systems up and running, so I could test one to compare. I just may give it a go, and see what it does both short and long term, as I've always been curious about it. I imagine some of this is affected by fish load also. Guess I'm heading out for some crushed coral. :wink:


----------



## toubabokoomi (Jan 26, 2011)

thanks alot guys for all the replies i actually checked my water eveyrthing else is on the money and my ph is 7.8 so im going to leave it there...im doing a mix of tang and malwai ill post some pics up when its done if i can figure out how to lol


----------



## djoverdose (Jan 7, 2011)

prov,

glad i was able to help. you can also put it inside an OHF or canister.

crush corals can also serve as a bio media since its porous too..... just make sure you put it in the last part of your filtration so that it will not clog up.

toubabokoomi,

good luck on your set up sir.


----------

